# Exhaust Question



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

im new to the exhaust modification world, and i dont know much about it yet, so i was hoping that someone is out there that can help me. my exhaust is almost stock, all ive done is a set of flowmasters. next id like to add an H-pipe. what brand and everything is everyone using...i dont even know where to start looking. basically id like to be able just to walk into the local shop here in town and be able to tell him exactly what im looking for. thanks in advance for the help and for the patience.

-dc


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Anyone?*


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I don't claim to be the "knowledge base" when it comes to modifications. Having said that, I've chosen a well-known, reputable tuner, and rely on their knowledge and expertise to guide me in the proper direction, based on what my goals are. I've also visited several vendor's websites, listened to sound clips and vids, and a few cars in person. I've done many mods to my goat, including Kooks LT's, but the cat-back is essentially stock, minus the mufflers. Just couldn't make up my mind, and didn't want to make a snap decision. I have finally settled in on the Corsa Sport system, but it took listening to a goat so equipped, in person, to cinch it. I realized that some of the vids don't really do the sound justice, a clip of my own car proved that to me. It also seems that asking around doesn't work, most everyone's system sound the best to them, so you don't often get that "un-biased" opinion. I hope at least some of this mumbo-jumbo helps!


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

It seems that the world has moved from the "H" pipe to the "X" pipe it is believed to be better. Personally I don't believe in any power gain from ether method, so I don't intend to go that route. If there was any advantage to it NASCAR would have been using them long ago. Remember if it don't produce more power or speed, it's a waist of time and money.


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

well im not really looking for a boost in power or speed at this point. i dont use the speed enough to be spending a lot of money to make my car faster. i just want heads to turn when i drive by...which they already do just because of the car. i just want a better sound of of my exhaust...which is why i went with just the flowmasters. i just want a little more...know what i mean?


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd have to agree with Good 2 go. I got myself a Corsa Sport setup a week ago and put it on in like a matter of an hour and a half in my driveway with caveman tools. I think the sound is awesome and what actually sold me was hearing it on my brother's C6. I couldn't be happier with the sound and the feel of my car now. I had no mufflers for a while and that was too loud and annoying. The setup I got now sounds awesome and was about $300 less than it is from Corsa and I got free shipping, brand new.


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

where did you find it $300 less?


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Another system I had been contemplating was *Billy Boat*. I was in love with the sound of the C6 *Bullit* cat-back, but I could'nt find a sound clip for the GTO version.


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

I got it from lmperformance.com. The reason I say 300 less is because I've seen it as high as like $11XX without including shipping and after seeing the box it came in and having worked in shipping, I would assume to ship it ups ground would cost like at least $75 if not a whole lot more. The box it came in was probably 5 feet tall by 2 feet deep and 2 feet wide and about 80lbs. I don't know if that website is good for stuff, I've honestly never heard of it, not that I've looked hard either though. But I'm happy with what I got, it came here in 2 days, all the parts were with it, all the warranty papers and all the Corsa instructions, it was a complete setup.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dustin60 said:


> well im not really looking for a boost in power or speed at this point. i dont use the speed enough to be spending a lot of money to make my car faster. i just want heads to turn when i drive by...which they already do just because of the car. i just want a better sound of of my exhaust...which is why i went with just the flowmasters. i just want a little more...know what i mean?


i would go with cut-outs for sure. i have them and every body( who is into cars) turn and break thier neck to see what the hell is (was) that


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

dustin60 said:


> im new to the exhaust modification world, and i dont know much about it yet, so i was hoping that someone is out there that can help me. my exhaust is almost stock, all ive done is a set of flowmasters. next id like to add an H-pipe. what brand and everything is everyone using...i dont even know where to start looking. basically id like to be able just to walk into the local shop here in town and be able to tell him exactly what im looking for. thanks in advance for the help and for the patience.
> 
> -dc


Send me a PM and I can tell you where to get a custom H-Pipe from.


----------

